# pier cart mods



## boogieman (Jul 18, 2005)

i recently purchased fish n mate pier cart. have any of you on here got one that you have modified for better use or added anything to it. don`t get me wrong i love the cart just wondering do any of you have mods they would share.


----------



## tomsurles (Jan 16, 2012)

I am putting balloon wheels on mine to help it roll across the sand easier


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

I put the blue liner in mine, helps keep things in place better. I want to put balloon wheels on mine but the access I use to the beach is narrow and the cart with balloon tires is too wide. Just think about that before putting wider tires on. But I wish I had them though.


----------



## Element (Nov 1, 2012)

I havent done it yet, but am considering moving the axle back a few inches so that I can pull/roll it up and down the stairs at certain beach accesses. There are a few good beached around here that require going up/down 40-50 stairs and the way the axles is set up is in precisely the wrong position so it barely doesnt work because of the angle. If I had th echance to fish more I would have done it already, but for the fe times it's an issue I just deal with it.

Lots of people upgrade to wheeleez but they are super expensive and I have found not really necessary unless you constantly find yourself moving in the small stretch of soft sand right at high tide all the time. I don't doubt they work better though, just thing the stock tires are adequate.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

I have since extended the side panel all the way around to keep stuff inside when I don't have the big cooler in...


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Hey I pulled that cart, but you didn't have the white stuff on it then. boogieman, I added 4 more rod holders to mine using pvc pipe and aluminum bolts, also put a blue liner in it that my son bought for me, however Rockfish1's idea using that white lattice type material is a good idea. I also added 2 plastic tubs, one on both sides of the handle, they are handy for holding just about anything.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Added LARGE ballon tires (yard sale $100.00)


http://www1.snapfish.com/snapfish/t...otsc=SHR/otsi=SALBlink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfish/


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

I bought the wire backing mesh, I think the proper term is extruded metal, (looks sorta like chain link fence but holes are less than quarter inch) that is used for ceramic underlayment from Lowes Hardware for the floor of mine. I zip tied it in. A sheet large enough to do two carts was five bucks. The really nice thing about this material is that the metal wire is somewhat sharp and "bites" the cooler, bucket and tackle box so the doesn't slide around. The material is very light weight as an added benefit.
I will try and take a photo tomorrow if you need a visual.


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

Check this thing out.. it's got a Live Well, Spot Lights, hitches to a bicycle, and even has a built in stereo! Just had an idea, it's be pretty kool to bolt a cutting board down on the lid of the cooler. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9vc2AiG7R4


----------

